# Vindictus (F2P MMO) Won't Launch



## jonnyp11 (Jul 1, 2012)

Downloaded the game 2 or 3 times now, updated drivers and googled it, game launches like normal, log-in, loads some hackshield or something then nothing happens from there on, if i launch the game manually there's nothing, from steam there's a window sayin if nothing happens click here, click it and the hack shield goes again and still nothing. Really want to try it, friend said it's pretty good.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 1, 2012)

I just use the website to launch it, and have no issues. I had it before the steam release though, so not sure if that is what is messing it up.


----------



## Darren (Jul 1, 2012)

Keep an eye on your windows processes. Does the process just stop running or does it stay there and just not do anything else?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 1, 2012)

i looked after it had tried to launch a few times and the process had vanished from the processes tab, will check the detailed tab (win8 weird)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 1, 2012)

shows up for a sec then vanished, deleted and dl'ing off their site now, wanted it on steam so i could use the hub thing to chat with a friend and know when he's on and all.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 1, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> shows up for a sec then vanished, deleted and dl'ing off their site now, wanted it on steam so i could use the hub thing to chat with a friend and know when he's on and all.



Like, in the game? Because there is built in friends and chat features so you know when they log on and all that. I agree, steam would be nice, but not sure how well it's working for people atm.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 1, 2012)

even downloaded from their site it doesn't work, guess it's a windows 8 thing.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you tried setting the vindictus.exe to compatibility mode?


----------



## Darren (Jul 2, 2012)

Run as administrator?

If that doesn't work I'd think Windows 8 is the issue.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 2, 2012)

just gave up on it, will try it next time friend is over and if i like it i'll try again, otherwise i saved some time, don't need to was all my internet.


----------

